# QuantumPharma legit



## mikelazy (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi guys, new around here...

Legit source  : quantumpharma at europe.:32 (1):

Cheers.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Not a great way to bust onto the scene Mikey.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 10, 2015)

Take all my monies



Correct me if I'm wrong here fellas. But do any of yinz what to inject an oral from a ugl that his name is lazy????   Not me. Lulz.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Take all my monies
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong here fellas. But do any of yinz what to inject an oral from a ugl that his name is lazy????   Not me. Lulz.



I'm assuming lazy = less time invested into pesky things like filtration and sterilization. That has to make it cheaper for consumers right?


----------



## mikelazy (Aug 10, 2015)

Sorry friend...wont happen again.


----------



## mikelazy (Aug 10, 2015)

Never judge the book by the outside


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 10, 2015)

mikelazy said:


> Never judge the book by the outside



Even the labels are lazy?! Oh man...


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 10, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Even the labels are lazy?! Oh man...



You're running with the comment I came out with and I didn't even get a thanks!!!! Real nice Ron.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'd like to take a moment of reprieve in this thread to give a shout-out to my homie LeanHerm.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 10, 2015)

My guess is 942.


----------



## mikelazy (Aug 10, 2015)

Hummm...are you sure?! ...hummm


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Name is fitting. Doing a lazy job of shilling for your lab/employer.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 10, 2015)

I smell naps!!!!!!! Lmao


----------



## Redrum1327 (Aug 10, 2015)

MikeyBlaze is that you ?


----------



## mikelazy (Aug 11, 2015)

No my friend, just Mike


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 11, 2015)

I was going to tell you to get ****ed, this isn't a source board. Then I noticed, you posted in the uncensored forum. 

So instead I'll say: get ****ed you shill!


----------



## mikelazy (Aug 11, 2015)

Why dont you go? Have i ever spoked to anyone here on disrespect? If the post wasn´t correct i apologize...but you get maners ok.


----------



## deadlift666 (Aug 11, 2015)

mikelazy said:


> Why dont you go? Have i ever spoked to anyone here on disrespect? If the post wasn´t correct i apologize...but you get maners ok.


What are maners? And where can I get some?


----------



## mikelazy (Aug 11, 2015)

At pharmacy you can get some legit.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 12, 2015)

great gear.  little pricey though.


----------



## mikelazy (Aug 12, 2015)

Not bad i think, good results.


----------



## finacat (Aug 12, 2015)

when sources pretend to not be sources


----------



## mikelazy (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes correct...but only testing having the right proof....


----------

